# E2Guardian package small correction....



## Arnaldo Bras (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi

I'm am oldie/newbie kind of Unix user. Recently I've installed the package e2guardian along with squid. When diagonally reading the e2guardian.conf file I've been curious with the files /usr/local/share/e2guardian/transparent.gif/swf. So I've cd(eed) to /usr/local/share/e2guardian to see what kind of merchandise was there and there was a Perl script e2guardian.pl (I supposed it's destined to run on-the-fly). As usual, I've vi(eed) the file to diagonally read it ;-)
And there was it: in the first line the shebang stated: 
	
	



```
#!/usr/bin/perl
```

As freebies, we know that's not the proper place for Perl, so I replaced the shebang to the proper value of `which perl`

Just a small note for pack maintainers, don't know if this is the proper place to put this subject

Best regards =)

arb


----------



## SirDice (Mar 18, 2016)

Arnaldo Bras said:


> Just a small note for pack maintainers, don't know if this is the proper place to put this subject


It isn't. This is a user forum and there are very few developers or port maintainers here. This is the correct place to report it: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/enter_bug.cgi


----------

